# Panasonic shows 145" 8K TV and 103" glasses-free 3D



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If they keep going big like that... Who will want a front projector?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

ellisr63 said:


> If they keep going big like that... Who will want a front projector?


The price had better come down considerably before anyone would even think this.


----------



## rantanamo (May 13, 2010)

I imagine you will always have a market for projectors. Some like the picture, and then there's the motion enhancements that new tvs continue to add that many don't like.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Man, that 3D makes those guys look like they just stepped out of the TV!


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

8k? How soon will they have anything that would take advantage of that properly?

I admire the engineering ability that came up with something like this but it's starting to get a bit ridiculous.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

AtomicAgeZombie said:


> Man, that 3D makes those guys look like they just stepped out of the TV!


:rofl:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I think it is great that A/V companies are producing these large 8k displays. 

But, my question is in this economy is it worth while? Meaning, with the high expense that these display's sell at, will they be able to make money on them? If the economy was better, I can see it happening but with a down economy it would be hard to make the return unless they are just targeting to the 1% who have the money and desire for these displays even thou 4k content is not here yet. 

If they are not able to make profit from these 4k displays, then they will shelf the displays and potentially not produce them again..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A 145" plasma! can you imagine the heat generated by that beast not to mention the power it needs. I would not be surprised if it had to have a dedicated 30amp circuit.
With OLED around the corner I would think that Panasonic would be smarter to go that rout in that size.


----------

